# is an airtight tank ok?



## emilyroller87 (Jun 13, 2009)

Hello, 
I was wondering if betta fish can live in tanks that do not have holes in the top for oxygen? I have a large tank but the lid does not have holes in it, and I read somewhere on here that the fish come up to the service to breathe.... so does this mean there needs to be oxygen inbetween the water and the lid? How much air is too little... Sorry I know this is probably a dumb question but I just got my betta yesterday and for now I have been leaving the lid off just in case, but I'm afraid he might jump out. Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yes he needs air. Bettas come to the surface quite frequently for air.


----------



## emilyroller87 (Jun 13, 2009)

ok, so would about 3 inches of air every day be enough? I'm scared to leave the lid off because I don't want him to jump out. I thought maybe if I just decreased the water level a little bit and take the lid off every once in a while he might be ok? Obviously, his lid will be removed at least once a day for feeding.... But I don't want him to suffocate


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It would really help if you had a pic of the tank /bowl in question. 
If there is a relatively small opening a lot of people have suggested to put pantyhose around the lid or the pantyhose style socks that you wear to try on shoes.
I hope that helps.
I wouldn't keep the lid on airtight at all, they need oxygen. Also, you are right to keep something on top so he won't jump out.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I pic would help....


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well I have a 3 gallon punch bowl that I use to house my bettas (one at at time of course) and I put a tupperware lid on top, leaving it a bit open for air. Not enough for him to slip out but enough for air.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

If the lid is airtight and you want to leave it on you could just drill a few holes in the top of it to allow air in but no betta out.


----------

